# Autoglym magic sponge - do they work?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thanks for some IDIOT in the work car park pinching my special parking place, I had to park in the busier area. 

I finished my shift and a Fiat Punto was parked right next to me, I could barely get in the car and as a result, my shoe touched the lower part of the door card and left a small, barely noticable scuff but I'm extremely annoyed as this is the first mark the interior has.

So I bought a Autoglym magic sponge in a attempt to remove the offending mark. Do these work? I didn't really research the product before buying.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

They do work. The very same things are available in many supermarkets, JML & cheap brands etc. I got a big pack of 10 for about £1.50 in Asda for example. I've used them on various interiors for just as you describe. Be carefull though, they are very slightly abbrasive so work as lightly as you can and be carefull on coated coloured plastics etc.

Many on here have used them with good results. Always part of my kit


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rtjc said:


> They do work. The very same things are available in many supermarkets, JML & cheap brands etc. I got a big pack of 10 for about £1.50 in Asda for example. I've used them on various interiors for just as you describe. Be carefull though, they are very slightly abbrasive so work as lightly as you can and be carefull on coated coloured plastics etc.
> 
> Many on here have used them with good results. Always part of my kit


It wouldn't remove the black coating from the door card would it? Otherwise I won't bother using it. It's only a slight slight mark and most of the time, I don't see it, I'm just aware it's there.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Could you link to these sponges please as they sound interesting to get marks from plastic trim but I have no idea what this product is please?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I doubt it, most black plastics are ok. It may dull the finish slightly if you're not very gentle. Brill little products, and they definately have their place, Just as with everything... be carefull, especially on your new car. My Mercedes has a light grey interior and used correctly theses have cleaned many a little mark


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> Could you link to these sponges please as they sound interesting to get marks from plastic trim but I have no idea what this product is please?


Hi,

Just type in Autoglym magic sponge on ebay - loads to choose from.

As another poster said, you can buy them in ASDA etc at a cheaper price.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Have you tried the obvious some APC on a M.F. That would be my first shot.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

The Pan Man said:


> Have you tried the obvious some APC on a M.F. That would be my first shot.


I tried Auto Finesse's Spritz interior detailer on a MF, didn't shift it.

Such a small mark though tbh, I don't know why it's such a big deal to me


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd try a brush and some dilute APC first.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes they do work.

Also very good for removing polish residue from plastic mouldings etc with a bit of APC:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

How do you use them effectively? Is it a matter of just rubbing?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes. They work better damp. As Chris says, good with APC..

Do not use on leather or delicate trims..


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, as others are saying, they do work great; just dampen and rub lightly etc. I always carry a couple when out working and whilst I do not use them very often, they definitely have a place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

As above, dampen and rub lightly. They do work on shoe scuffs quite well. SWMBO uses them on house windows too!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes they work but with offcourse APC


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> Yes they work but with offcourse APC


But they will work without too


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

The idea is you don't need cleaners or APC. But they do work much safer with a little water


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

rtjc said:


> The idea is you don't need cleaners or APC. But they do work much safer with a little water


def need water on them they are a good job they are safe on anything so long as its not a gloss finish i believe great for fly squash:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Magic sponges are great for leather seats too, they can remove the nasty sheen often seen on grubby seats but as said, be gentle with them. I have always used the autoglym ones but will be looking out in Asda, that is quite a saving over the AG price.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes y are magic


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Please do not use them on leather as thy remove the finish. 
Cheers
Judyb


----------

